# Did you have irregular cycles and conceive?



## BCMomma (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi. I'm wondering how many mommas out there had extremely irregular cycles while trying to conceive, and still successfully got pregnant?

I think the longest cycle I've tracked in the last six months was about 45days, the shortest about 32. Some months, judging by my temperature charts, it appears that I haven't ovulated at all.

Some months I see the jump in temperature that's supposed to happen, and it stays up for two weeks, and drops with my period like clockwork.

I do have one son, whom my husband and I conceived accidentally just about 4 years ago, so of course this is my first attempt at a 'planned' pregnancy







. I had my IUD out in July, and since September have been tracking my temps, mucus, and taking ovulation tests here and there. We haven't tried every month- maybe 4 out of the 6- so it's still early innings, I guess.

I would love to hear stories of other women out there have had a positively mystifying experience with tracking their cycles, and still gotten pregnant? Tips?

thanks!


----------



## 11yrsNoKid (May 1, 2006)

My new screen name should be 12yrsnokid, but I never changed it. I got preg. in Dec. 2007. after 12 yrs of trying. I was on fertility treatment and different pills for 2 years. I stopped tracking my cycles after two years of carfully planning everything. 8 months later, I got preg. I couldnt tell the dr my flmp. and I had to guess what day i think I O'd on. We DTD every day that month so I dont know my coception date. TTC had gotten so stressful while i was on all those meds that we barly DTD when it was time. After we gave up we started DTD all the time, and BAM!!!! Im 4 months preg now.

I am a PCOS'er. This is my first baby. and Im 28 yrs old.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I've ONLY conceived with irregular cycles. I track fertility signs as I learned in Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. If you have confusing CM or CP, then buying a bunch of cheap internet OPKs from somewhere like Babywishes is another good idea.

Good luck!


----------



## BCMomma (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
I've ONLY conceived with irregular cycles. I track fertility signs as I learned in Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. If you have confusing CM or CP, then buying a bunch of cheap internet OPKs from somewhere like Babywishes is another good idea.

Good luck!

Yes, my husband laughed at me- I bought 50 Ovulations Tests and 25 pregnancy tests on Ebay







They are just so expensive to buy in the store- give me a break!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCMomma* 
Yes, my husband laughed at me- I bought 50 Ovulations Tests and 25 pregnancy tests on Ebay







They are just so expensive to buy in the store- give me a break!


I bought 100 OPKs and 25 HPTs.... and then ordered 100 more (which I have not opened yet)







: Hey, 100 days is not even 4 months!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

My mother concieved two of us with irregular cycles. She would go months without a period then bleed for weeks. She had conceived me after three months of trying, got an IUD, had it removed after her two years were up and concieved my brother within three months. It's definately possible.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Before I got pg w/ DS, I only had 1-3 periods a year. I conceived him after not having a period for four months. It can be done!!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

1st PP cycle: 58 days, Oed on CD 53, 5 days long lutheal phase
2nd PP cycle: 33 days long, Oed on CD 23, 10 days long lutheal phase
3rd PP cycle: Oed on CD 17 and got pregnant!

Hope that helps (everything is possible!)


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

I have had extremely irregular menses for the past several years (about 8, after not having them for a year and a half.) Since then, my periods have ranged from 28 days to 56 days, always going in some order... like, one month it would be 29, the next month, 35, the next 42, the next either 54 or back down to twenties or skip to 30's and so on. Very irregular.

However, I was NOT attempting to get pregnant, I just assumed I was permanently infertile. (I was told I had low leutinizing hormone, which does not allow the egg to attach to the uterine wall). Well, I am now 10 weeks pregnant.


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCMomma* 
Yes, my husband laughed at me- I bought 50 Ovulations Tests and 25 pregnancy tests on Ebay







They are just so expensive to buy in the store- give me a break!

OH OH OH!!!!

I talked to my friend who advised me that if you have a Dollar Tree, you can now get a pregnancy test for a dollar!!!! I have a dollar tree here, and they had them, and yes, for one dollar!!!! I am not sure if other similar dollar stores have them, but you could check!

(Mine worked, and came up positive and I was...)


----------

